# Hilfeeeee!!!  Gewinnstar



## Illuminator (6 Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ich bekomme seit einigen Monaten Post von Gewinnstar (ich bin da durch Questler unabsichtlich drauf geraten).

Die wollen das ich 88€ Zahle und habe einen Brief schon ignoriert.
Nun kommen sie mit einen Mahnung...

was kann ich da tun????

MFG Illu


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee!!!  Gewinnstar*

Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben bei ungerechtfertigten Forderungen reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (in solchen Fällen extrem selten)?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## krennz (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfeeeee!!!  Gewinnstar*

Och,

die haben schon 2 mal bei mir angerufen. Beim ersten mal habe ich aufgelegt. Die riefen aber nochmal an. Ich habe mir dann den Sermon angehört. Als ich sicher war, dass jetzt ein Mensch am Rohr ist habe ich nur gesagt: "Sie machen sich gearde nach dem Glücksspielstaatsvertrag strafbar" und habe aufgelegt.

Dann war Ruhe.

So mach ich es bei der Deutschen Gewinnzentrale, Lottofix, Top200 und anderen. 

Wenn die merken ,dass da jemand ist, der sich garantiert nicht einschüchtern lässt, weil er was weiss, lassem die einen in Ruhe.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------

